# I'm Posted to Ottawa, I need IR tips.



## Marlin Spike (14 Mar 2013)

I'm reading the refs and its complicated.  Brookfield seems to only say read the refs, its not our job and look it up


----------



## dapaterson (14 Mar 2013)

Find out where in Ottawa your office will be.  With over two dozen locations in the NCR (Ottawa and Gatineau) there are many possibilities; where you work will likely influence where you live.


----------



## Robert0288 (14 Mar 2013)

Also keep in mind that many offices are going to be moving out to the new Carling complex, sooner or later.


----------



## DAA (14 Mar 2013)

Marlin Spike said:
			
		

> I'm reading the refs and its complicated.  Brookfield seems to only say read the refs, its not our job and look it up



I couldn't say it any better!!!  It is not the job of Brookfield to "dictate" your move, it is there job to "tell" you what is available to you and then to "administer" the program and the benefits associated with a cost move.  They can only provide you with advice based on your individual circumstances and what your intentions/wishes may be regarding your relocation.

Yes I know it is a dramatic change from years ago but these are the benefits of dealing with a contracted service.

So you're posted to Ottawa and have "chosen" to proceed unaccompanied, so I will sum up your benefits.  Travel expenses paid (TNL), entitled to accn at a rate not to exceed the local rental ceiling (you need to contact CFSU Ottawa to determine the rate), posting allowance (1/2 months pay), HHT to secure accn.

I could go on but these are just the basics.

My suggestion....contact CFSU Ottawa Orderly Room (IR Clerk) and they will be more than happy and informative throughout the process.

As mentioned above......KEEP in mind the location that you will actually be working at!!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind that many offices are going to be moving out to the new Carling complex, sooner or later.



More like 'later' (if ever).


----------



## Ostrozac (15 Mar 2013)

And keep in mind that there have been MAJOR changes to the IR system in the last year. So if you have access to old aide-memoires, or advice from a buddy that went on IR five years ago, bear in mind that that information may now be quite dated.

But the advice about location (of work and of your residence) is quite valid. There are something on the order of 25+ major workplaces in the NCR. Some of them are quite accessible to public transit. Some are not.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Mar 2013)

I'd suggest you contact your new unit, and ask if there's anyone there currently on IR who can give you advice.  Given the large number of folks in Ottawa on IR, it's likely you'll be able to find someone in the same situation, and you can learn from their experience.

Warning: Many of the IR hotels in Ottawa are located close to Elgin street, which has a dangerously high concentration of bars.



The CFSU(O) Orderly room internet homepage is at: http://www.cfsuo-usfco.forces.gc.ca/adm/psc-csp/index-eng.asp


----------



## Pat in Halifax (15 Mar 2013)

The IR cell at CFSU is great too-I NEVER had any issues with anyone there the whole time I was in Ottawa and there were MANY changes up until the last major set of changes. Ottawa allowance for rent is $1600/month with a $100/month allowance for parking. If you get a place with all utilities included, it is obviously a better go but your 'cell' (as I used to call my apartment there) is smaller. Many rent mid or upper range apartments so they are big enough to make a 'mini-home' and if you have company for a couple days but these will be utilities out of pocket. I am a bit of a miser when it comes to expenses but my 'extras' were $50/mth Ottawa Hydro, $32/mth insurance, $200/mth for all-in-one wireless, land line, cable, internet and I set aside $100/week for food and gas. I ate out rarely (could count the number of times on both hands in the 20+ months) and used OCTranspo alot. There is a story that Ottawa makes senior ranks on IR either workaholics or alcoholics. I can see that happenning pretty easily (and did see it happen). I recommend you get some kind of hobby/pastime especially for the winter. I used to walk AN AWFUL LOT (15-20 km a day!) and I volunteered on weekends at a couple museums. I also took a couple distance learning courses; one OPME and a course through a writing school in Connecticut. I was going to put it here but that may be construed as advertising so I have PMd you where I stayed. It was nice, roomy, in a quiet area, was a one hour walk over to Hotel de Ville, 25 to Pearkes or O'Connor and the landlady was absolutely fantastic with military people and actually throws a party twice a year, once in the summer and once just before Christmas. It is also 5 minute walk from Loblaws, Beer Store, a couple banks and drug stores and about 10 minutes from a huge Cambodian Tire.
I think you will in time, get lots of info off here. When are you going up and where are you going to-If you don't know the locale but know the Org, someone on here can tell you where it is.

Good Luck!!

I realized after posting, I should have said, I was in receipt of SA while there which ranged from $26-$33/day which more than offset my expences. This is no longer a benefit so as was said above, there are indeed many 'all-inclusive' places around Elgin and behind City Hall though they are a tad cramped.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2013)

The IR cell at CFSU(O) was good, mostly when it came to claims (for me).  When I found out I was posted there, I emailed to ask if they had a list of places offering accommodations.  The email got forwarded to one of the civilian clerks and never got answered.  Also, we weren't entitled to the HHT at the time.  Thankfully, I had friends there on IR and my boss gave me a day to go up and sign my lease, etc.

The advice about seeing if someone from your future work location is on IR is good.   :nod:   The clerks might help, or they might not.    :dunno:


----------



## 63 Delta (4 Jun 2015)

Quick question in regards to Posting Allowance and being on IR/SE. I received half the posting allowance when I was posted to Ottawa from Petawawa. Now Im being posted back to Petawawa and am wondering if I receive Posting Allowance on the way back. I understood I would get it, but the financial worksheets I received from Brookfield show otherwise.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Jun 2015)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Quick question in regards to Posting Allowance and being on IR/SE. I received half the posting allowance when I was posted to Ottawa from Petawawa. Now Im being posted back to Petawawa and am wondering if I receive Posting Allowance on the way back. I understood I would get it, but the financial worksheets I received from Brookfield show otherwise.



Isn't getting out of Ottawa reward enough  > ?


----------



## 63 Delta (4 Jun 2015)

Yes, yes it is. There are no words to describe all the silly things that happen here.

That being said, it would be nice to receive a posting allowance after being on SE for two years.


----------



## Navy_Pete (11 Jun 2015)

There is actually an IR cell at CFSU(O) who are really good; if you look them up on the DWAN there is a positional mailbox address (I will try and double check it tomorrow).

They had a word doc listing all the appropriate CBIs and other refs, a list of some of the common companies, and a lot of other really good information.  I had a few questions in April about going to IR in Halifax, and they were very helpful about the policies and program.

Also, if you look on Kijiji, there are a lot of places in Ottawa at the max allowed monthly rate with everything all in.  They range from normal apartments to duplexes/triplexes people have set up specifically for IR.  Some of the downtown hotels also offer suites, which is a bit smaller but can be in great locations.

The downside is the RCMP and some OGDs have higher monthly rates then us, so some of the nicer ones are catering to them, but there still seems to be lots and lots of choices all over the city near all the major buildings.

Good luck!


----------



## Navy_Pete (29 Jun 2015)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it is. There are no words to describe all the silly things that happen here.
> 
> That being said, it would be nice to receive a posting allowance after being on SE for two years.



Hulk, did you find an answer?  I'm curious myself, heading to Halifax on IR, from what I remember the posting allowance is paid out at the end of the claim, but a bit fuzzy from my last move five years ago on the details, and that was a full move with the family, so there were a number of items paid out of personalized that reduced it down.

can anyone confirm that the posting allowance is settled at the end, and not something I need to specifically request?  Just want to make sure that Brookfield doesn't pocket any more then they deserve, and I could use the cash as well to occasionally come back for a visit.


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Jun 2015)

When I got posted to Ottawa I got my posting allowance as an advance.  Used it to pay for my first month's rent at the hotel.


----------



## Ayrsayle (30 Jun 2015)

You can receive your posting allowance prior to your move (I believe it was up to a month beforehand), if you request it.  We ended up needing to do some major car repairs this month and would rather have them done with our current mechanic - was no issue to request early.


----------



## Navy_Pete (30 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the responses; I thought it was possible but didn't see it anywhere on the advance request forms.  I'll ask my Brookfield advisor about it Thursday.  I'd like to have some of it banked for the first few months when the additional rent etc start coming out, and could also use a laptop of some kind for traveling now seeing as I won't be home for a while.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Aug 2015)

We've probably already spoken - but I'm one of the IR clerks in Ottawa (one of the really good ones ) 

Fire me a PM if you need anything. 

PS - I'm on the Gatineau side now, but still doing IR and fielding questions.


----------



## Pusser (18 Aug 2015)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Just want to make sure that Brookfield doesn't pocket any more then they deserve, and I could use the cash as well to occasionally come back for a visit.



Brookfield doesn't pocket anything.  They receive a flat fee per file under the relocation contract.  That's it.  That's all.  It matters not one iota how complex the file is, how many people are moved or how much furniture is packed and loaded.  They have no incentive to save money by denying benefits or even making it difficult for someone to claim their entitlements.


----------

